# steaming chine



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Good use of turkey frying burner,pvc,dryer hose and old gas can


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

More pix, Groovy! Explain the set-up, please and thank you.

I need to steam in a plywood box, guessing 12" x 12" x 48" for kerf-bent boxes.
Figured that I'd take the valve mechanism out of a 20lb propane tank and use that for the boiler, under the middle of the box. Drive it with my lobster pot burner.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Since I only needed to do 2 pieces I used pcv. I think a styrofoam liner would be an improvement since it the heat makes the wood bendable 









But the burner and can produce plenty of steam


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

my first steamer was pvc. after one or two uses i noticed that it was deforming/flattening. switched to sheet metal pipe stacks after that, plus you can add or subtract length as needed.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I used a 6" schedule 40 pipe with foam rubber in each end. After two sessions the pipe started to flatten. I just used a propane torch under a pan with a tube running to the box.









Don't start timing the treatment until the box is around or real close to 200 deg. 

Al


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks. I wanted to see the steam boiler.
As a kid, my job was to make sure the boiler didn't go dry as Dad steamed oak boat keels.
The steam chest(?) was a piece of rain downspout tied to a step ladder with a rag in the end as the high-tech exhaust vent.

I can hand cut an undercut kerf corner in a 6" cedar board in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Robson Valley said:


> Thanks. I wanted to see the steam boiler.
> As a kid, my job was to make sure the boiler didn't go dry as Dad steamed oak boat keels.
> The steam chest(?) was a piece of rain downspout tied to a step ladder with a rag in the end as the high-tech exhaust vent.
> 
> I can hand cut an undercut kerf corner in a 6" cedar board in about 20 minutes.


While I wouldnt trade my childhood. Thats great you had the time learning with your father. I also got to tag along with my father as a child.

Al


----------

